
Show HN: A Haskell Library for Fluent Twilio IVR - steven777400
https://github.com/steven777400/TwilioIVR/
======
gkop
According to Twilio, IVR is

> IVRs (interactive voice response) are automated phone systems that can
> facilitate communication between callers and businesses. If you've ever
> dialed your credit card company to check on a balance after responding to a
> series of automated prompts, you've used an IVR.

So this is the term for the prompts you have to suffer through while you're
pressing "0" over and over again.

Are you sure you want to make it easier for people to build these awful
things?

Why not instead invest in making your website better, training your telephone
support staff to be more efficient, and polishing your product so it doesn't
require your customers to call you so much?

~~~
steven777400
In this case, my customer requires it. As in, if it doesn't have an IVR
component, they're not interested, no matter what the price (e.g. $0). Their
current solution is pure IVR, and I'm hoping to add a website and SMS
interaction along with the IVR; then maybe wean them off the IVR. But I've
already tried to sell a non-IVR (pure web) solution and it's absolutely no
chance of consideration.

~~~
gkop
Appreciate your efforts in this regard!

